# Flemish Giant



## TacticalChicken (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey i want to get a flemish giant but i cant keep it inside would a 4 foot by 4 foot hutch be ok for one and are they good in the cold


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 7, 2017)

Why not inside? Rabbits do make wonderful indoor pets. Here are a couple websites that are exclusively about indoor rabbits:
http://myhouserabbit.com/
www.rabbitsindoors.weebly.com

The area you describe of 4' x 4' is just 16 square feet. That isn't enough room for an average size rabbit to get his needed exercise. Rabbits need to be able to run and jump and dash about every day. 

Since outdoor rabbits aren't going to be around their people nearly as much as indoor rabbits, it is best for outdoor rabbits to live in bonded pairs. That doesn't mean to get two babies because in a few months time, those babies may begin to fight when hormones kick in. To bond, they need to be fixed (when old enough) and then go through a bonding process. But there are no guarantees with bonding bunnies. Best to get two that are already fixed and already bonded. Outdoors, they also need each other to keep warm.

The 4' x 4' area may be usable for just the area they eat and rest, but they would need a much larger, permanent, attached, fully enclosed (predator proof) area for exercise. Here is a video that shows how someone keeps their pair of rabbits outdoors. This should help give you a visual of what is needed for outdoor housing. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXKe5tuw47A[/ame]


----------



## TacticalChicken (Feb 7, 2017)

thanks i cant keep mine indoors because my family has allergies is there any good pre-built outdoor hutches and what is a good starter breed


----------



## TacticalChicken (Feb 7, 2017)

and what would be a good sized outdoor hutch for a flemish giant


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 8, 2017)

Flemish are quite large, so think something larger than what is shown in the video.

As for the allergies, are you sure about someone being allergic to rabbits? Often people assume that if they are allergic to one type of fur that they are allergic to all fur. That is not the case. Allergies are specific to pet type. For example, I am allergic to cats but am not allergic to rabbits. Cat allergies are far more common than rabbit allergies. 

Honestly the best way to choose a rabbit, imo, is to meet individual rabbits from a rabbit rescue. Rather than focusing on a particular breed, look for a particular personality. That can only be seen by meeting rabbits that are already fixed -- like the rabbits at rescues. Getting an already fixed rabbit is most highly recommended for first-time bunny owners. Getting a baby is definitely not recommended (for many reasons). 

Also, as explained before, if you absolutely must house them outdoors, then you'll need to get a pair. If you need a pair, it is best to find an already bonded pair that is also already fixed. Rabbit rescues have bonded pairs ready for adoption -- a much better way to go than trying to bond two rabbits yourself (and hope they happen to get along) and also dishing out the money to have two rabbits spayed or neutered (which can run into hundreds of dollars).


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Feb 8, 2017)

I have allergies, cats and pollen and Timothy hay, but rabbits are so clean I've never had a problem. Now that I've kept a rabbit indoors it seems cruel to keep them outdoors. They are so social and smart. They want to play with you and snuggle. Stuck in a cage all day? Too sad.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Feb 8, 2017)

But if you have to keep a rabbit outside, that hutch in the above video is Fantastic!!


----------



## Aki (Feb 8, 2017)

Why not take an animal your family members aren't allergic to? Like a guinea pig or something. I'm really not a fan of the idea of keeping a rabbit outdoors. The cold kills, but it kills less than the heat. Last summer was quite hot and I've seen several posts about oudoor rabbits dying from heat stroke or fly strikes. 
That's not even considering the fact that keeping rabbits outside attract rats, which can be a danger for the rabbits and is not the kind of things I want in my garden.
Rabbits have to be outside of their cage / hutch at the very least 5 hours a day (which is not much to begin with) to avoid making them go mad and physical problems like pododermatitis, obesity... Where will you let your rabbit run when it's raining? 
Will you want to go outside to feed the rabbit / clean the cage when it's dark outside, cold and damp? What about in a year? In ten years? I certainly wouldn't. And that's how a lot of bunnies end up being neglected.
I'm not saying that there aren't people taking good care of outside rabbits or that some installations aren't good, but there is a lot of planning and dedication involved. You should really think hard about what you are doing before attempting it. Rabbits are expensive to maintain (if you get a girl, you'll have to spay her to avoid uterine and ovarian cancers... the risk being over 80% on an intact doe), mine cost me more than the cat or the medium sized dog. I feel like I have to precise here: rabbit's need their size in hay, about 8% of their weight in fresh vegetables and some good quality pellets everyday (so, flemish giants being big rabbits they eat quite a lot). They also can live for over 10 years so it's a long term commitment. 
I would also advise against keeping a rabbit, especially an outside rabbit who will spend most of his days alone, as a single rabbit. He will get dead bored. He will need a friend to keep him company. So, spay and neuter if it's not a couple from a shelter (I'd say it will cost you around 400 $) and twice the expense. 

I suggest you go read the House Rabbit Society Website before deciding if you really want to go the rabbit route. And don't hesitate to ask questions on the forum:
http://rabbit.org/before-you-adopt-2/


----------



## nataly (Feb 18, 2017)

Also you should only keep a rabbit outside that wasn't already adjusted to living inside their whole lives.


----------

